# Pillows for my folks



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I finally finished these pillows for my parents for Christmas this year. The peacock is Hatched in Africa's Jacobean peacock, I recolored it of course to match my fabrics. The 2nd pillow, I took one of the flower motifs, used the wreath tool in my software to make 8 of them, and digitized a circle filled with a pattern run for the center.

The pillows are 19" x 19".


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

Wow--very pretty!


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

They are just absolutely beautiful. CJ, if you don't mind me asking, what type of embroidery machine are you using? I'd love to machine embroidery but after an afternoon of looking at several I gave up and was more confused than ever.

One thing I did notice and I'm not sure if it's the photo or not but it looks as though the peacock on was embroidered with the grain of the fabric going vertical and the floral one was embroidered with the grain going horizontal? If that is in fact the case then you may want to consider using the horizontal grain on future projects as it seems to be much smoother and doesn't show as much puckering which this type of fabric normally has anyway. 

Please don't take this suggestion as criticism because it's certainly not meant to be at all.........................just a suggestion from the heart based on my observation of your beautiful work. I actually look for your embroidering posts so that I can learn as much as possible from you. Thanks for posting your great work.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I'm not cj, but I think if she just rotated the pillow 45 degrees the grain would be going the same way as the peacock.

CJ they are beautiful.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Would you like to adopt some more family to shower with gorgeous gifts? I'm available!

PQ


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

LOL yes the one pillow is just sideways, I was very careful this time to make sure my grain and ribbons were all running the same direction... I messed up on the last batch!

There is no puckering around the designs, that's just the fabric towards the thinner part of the pillow. I actually bought 2 different pillow forms for these, one gives them that overstuffed look, and I didn't care for it, so chose the flatter pillow forms that are now in them. With the fatter pillow forms, the fabric is supported by the form and is completely smooth. I'm not sure why I don't care for that look, I find myself making all my covers an inch larger than the form just so they give a bit, I think it looks more elegant. Weird aren't I?

These were done on my Bernina 830. It's an incredible machine!


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

CJ, once again you have outdone yourself.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

VERY VERY B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L !!!!!!
I LOVE THEM.
bopeep


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Another CJ beautiful project. I love the light blue on the brown.

Angie


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks everyone! Back to those RV curtains now... only 11 more windows to go. LOL


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Stunning!


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Gorgeous as always, CJ! You always do such beautiful work, but I should tell you...the first thing I did was look to see if you got your ribbons crossed the right way this time, lol! I've done that in the past too, so I got a good laugh when you did that, although I also understood your frustration. 

I discovered my neighbor two acreages away does quilting and embroidery. She's only been doing it for two years, and her stuff is absolutely amazing, just like yours CJ! You two have definitely been blessed with some major talent, (not to malign all your hard work also). She also did a monkey quilt just like the one you did, and it was just cute as a button. She entered a quilt in the fair last year (after only sewing for one year !) and won first prize! 

Well, the system has actually let me stay on for two whole posts, maybe my problem is finally fixed!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Hahaha, yes I was determined not to cross my ribbons wrong this time! That's okay when it's for me, but not when it's a gift!

I hope you have a great relationship with your neighbor, what a blast it would be to have someone with the same interests next door, not to mention the bonus of having a brain to pick for things you haven't tried yet!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

> Well, the system has actually let me stay on for two whole posts, maybe my problem is finally fixed!
> _____________


We just had a reboot on the last down time, that may help you out. It stopped some other issues that were being reported.


----------

